# ESPN: Mike Dunleavy in Lakers coaching "short list"



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=6540897


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

why?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That is obscene


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

He would instantly become one of the worst coaches in the league (again).


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

No, no, no...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We already employed him once, not again. 

I refuse to believe this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This quite possibly could be the worst thing that could happen to the Lakers...besides a horrific plane crash


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> This quite possibly could be the worst thing that could happen to the Lakers...besides a horrific plane crash


Unless that plane crash took out whomever is making the decision on the new coach apparently


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

roux2dope said:


> Unless that plane crash took out whomever is making the decision on the new coach apparently


touche'


But yeah, I maintain the thought that Dunleavy is all fluff...Of course what is the Lakers motivation in that? But whatever, fluff I tell you! (or Id go crazy)

Here is an interesting note from the article:



> Lakers assistant coach Brian Shaw has the public endorsement of Kobe Bryant and is regarded as by far the strongest in-house candidate. But a league source told ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher that Bryant would support the hiring of Adelman if the team decided to go in that direction.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

The Bucks have two things in common with the Lakers, Kareem, and Mike Dunleavy as our coach, we got him the year after he took them to the finals in 91 when Magic was pretty much the coach.. and he pretty much destroyed our franchise for the first half of the 90's.. chris ford took care of the other half.. i dont know why there is such a panic in LA right now... you had a ****ty postseason, it happens. The drama right now is boarderline ridiculous for a team that will be back on its feet within 2 years as usual..if not next year


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There is simply no way the lakers have a 'Short List' yet. This article is BS.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> There is simply no way the lakers have a 'Short List' yet. This article is BS.


I do believe that they do have a "short list", but I don't believe that Dunleavy is on this list.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hope we're simply doing Dunleavy a favor by floating his name and not really thinking about making him oach.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why is kobes support so damn important? The guy that was livid that we didn't trade Bynum for Kidd? Shut the **** up and stick to playing basketball Kobe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why is kobes support so damn important? The guy that was livid that we didn't trade Bynum for Kidd? Shut the **** up and stick to playing basketball Kobe.


why wouldn't your best players an alltime great support be important.I get a sense you have never liked Kobe.He seems to be the one Lakers you are constatly taking to task.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> why wouldn't your best players an alltime great support be important.I get a sense you have never liked Kobe.He seems to be the one Lakers you are constatly taking to task.


The way these articles phrase it seems like Kobe approval is part of some check list. Like someone isn't qualified for the job unless Kobe says he is.

His input is important as a team captain, but really shouldn't be put ahead of Fisher's. He's a all-time great player not GM. Hell he probably barely knows Adelman and has only played for him in an all-star game. How can he say he's a good coach?

I hate dude's personality. I also don't like that he gets a free pass from Laker fans when other guys are considered garbage if they play 2 bad games in a row.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The way these articles phrase it seems like Kobe approval is part of some check list. Like someone isn't qualified for the job unless Kobe says he is.
> 
> His input is important as a team captain, but really shouldn't be put ahead of Fisher's. He's a all-time great player not GM. Hell he probably barely knows Adelman and has only played for him in an all-star game. How can he say he's a good coach?


I don't know I guess I believe that what makes a player an alltime great is their knowlede of thwe game matched with their ability so to have his input with such an important decision seems very valuable in my estimation Kobe plays in the league seen 1st hand the adjustments coaches make hears the opinion of players who have played for Adelman so I guess thats part of his rationale for having that opinion if in fact its his actual opinion. I would think Fisher opinion is valuable as well but he doesn't have Kobe's stature. 



Jamel Irief said:


> I hate dude's personality. I also don't like that he gets a free pass from Laker fans when other guys are considered garbage if they play 2 bad games in a row.


Now this is interesting. I actually like Kobe's personality simply because mines is alot like his. I realize his personality is outside of the box somehwat kinda contrary to what people are comfortable with. But to me thats okay because he's the most dedicated player I may have ever seen to his craft. 

I agree Lakers fans give him pass and I think they should simply because the national perception in the media never give him one. I think from the larger perspective the benefit of the doubt is hardly ever given to KObe and he's been hyper criticized I think its why some Lakers fan give him more of a pass. 

They lose when they aren't supposed to its his selfishness, its him quitting its him getting old its him running Shaq off not giving him the ball its always something instead of maybe the other guys blew it.The national media has been brutal to Kobe very unfailry I believe. So Lakers fans probaly push back against that and give him leeway.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I really dont think its debatable really:

1. Kobe is a douchebag with a huge ego
2. His assessment of players (and probably coaches) sucks

Because he can put a ball in a hole in amazing ways doesnt make those 2 statements less true


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I really dont think its debatable really:
> 
> 1. Kobe is a douchebag with a huge ego
> 2. His assessment of players (and probably coaches) sucks
> ...


there is no evidence to support either of those statements by you to be true. What has he done thats made him a douche. Everyone has an ego you think Magic is less douche baggerish than Kobe. come on. 

Ego every Lakers great who has ever played has an ego. Hot certaion why is assement of players is in question. Especially if its based on the Bynum thing. Bynum was playing crappy at the time of the ship his ass out comment. Turns out that Kobe was premature because Bynum arrived the following season but the frustration waiting on Bynum was real.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Am a long time Lakers fan and I admit to giving Kobe 'a pass' probably more than I should and my reason? Because of his dedication and sacrifices for the team. Look arround you, how many players that came in Kobe's draft are still producing at his level? How many squeezed as much out of their god given talent? 

I have watched the NBA for a long time and through Kobe's era there were players with more talent and physical gifts but none could touch him because he kept working and improving his game. Is it wrong to demand the same level of dedication from your team mates as you put in? A lot of people go on about the bynum thing..what is wrong with challenging the GM/owners to put a good team around you? I dont know about you guys but if I worked for a crapy company with no obvious ambitions and I get a good offer from somone else am off. 

I think we sometimes forget that these guys are just employees like most of us...except they earn a lot more


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

jazzy1 said:


> there is no evidence to support either of those statements by you to be true.


Lol...yes there are




jazzy1 said:


> Everyone has an ego you think Magic is *less douche baggerish* than Kobe. come on.


Yes by a landslide...but of course Magic was one of the most gregarious players ever. Magic had/has personality



jazzy1 said:


> Ego every Lakers great who has ever played has an ego. Hot certaion why is assement of players is in question. Especially if its based on the Bynum thing. Bynum was playing crappy at the time of the ship his ass out comment. Turns out that Kobe was premature because Bynum arrived the following season but the frustration waiting on Bynum was real.


Kobe airing dirty laundry to a couple of teenagers at the mall...nice Kobe.

Id actually dissect this more but I got to get going...bottom line. Kobe is an amazing basketball player, who has horrible people skills (interacting & judging them). According to Kobe Mike Miller is the shooter he fears most in the league...lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Lol...yes there are


uh no there isn't. 






DaRizzle said:


> Yes by a landslide...but of course Magic was one of the most gregarious players ever. Magic had/has personality


bs Magic gets aids, gets on tv like an idiot and brags about his sexual conquest as if its a badge of honor then drops back and says oh my bad bad example for the kids thats about as douche bag as it gets . 

and I love Magic the player he's my favorite Laker of alltime. and I know Magic personally have for over 20 years. But his ego is incredible he's just someone who always embraces the spotlight while Kobe sorta just tolerates it. I have no problem with Magic'ss ego. 





DaRizzle said:


> Kobe airing dirty laundry to a couple of teenagers at the mall...nice Kobe.


oh please stop with the hyperbole if the teenagers weren;t recording we'd have never known about it. You don't think players trash each other to other people pon the regular lol come on don't be naive here. 



DaRizzle said:


> Id actually dissect this more but I got to get going...bottom line. Kobe is an amazing basketball player, who has horrible people skills (interacting & judging them). According to Kobe Mike Miller is the shooter he fears most in the league...lol


Mike Miller was at one time that statement was very accurate. Not an exAmple of Kobe not being a good judge of talent he embraced Gasol hailed him when others were suspect of his ability to be part of a title puzzle. 

Bad people skills lol based on what he's nutured gasol gave him some confidence to lend to a title , pushed Bynum to finally bust out with the ship his ass out words, and basically helped elevate the team through his force of will to 2 straight titles dudes with bad people skills aren't able to do that see a certain King in Southbeach for an example of suspect people skills.


----------

